# Barley straw for algae control



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Anyone have experience using barley straw to control algae in ponds or small lakes ? We discussed this briefly last year and Mike H. said that he had good success with barley and had also used baled alfalfa with success. I would like to use alfalfa because it is so cheap. 
Mike H. If you read this, your mailbox is full.

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I started using barley straw to control the scum on some of my lands natural water holes. This year I'll be putting in some water holes near my hunting sites and I will be sure to use straw.

Anybody know why it works?


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

We have been using barley straw bags in our back yard pond for two years to control algae, has worked well.

WD Gibby


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

Where do you get barley straw? Will any straw work. I have a barnload of straw from the oats we used to harvest. Works good for building up moisture and organic matter in the soil. Any other uses?


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

I have used barley straw in my ponds and it removed algae, pond scum etc. The next year, I used alfalfa and I had no pond scum. Did the alfalfa do the trick or did the effects of the barley straw carry over to the following year? Somebody told me that they heard alfalfa would work as well as barley straw. I'll try it again this year and report back here later in the summer.
Liver and Onions, I'll delete my old mail. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

Wecker20

Got my barley bag at Mellema Nursery in Fremont. I would try the straw it may work.


Gibby


----------



## ERGOMAN (Jan 14, 2001)

Do you just throw a whole bale in the pond? Do you wrap it in burlap? Loose?
thanks, (1/3 acre pone)
ergo


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

I have small ponds(40 ft diameter). I tied up a couple handfuls of barley straw and threw it in on opposite sides of the ponds. That took care of the algae problem.


----------

